# Our baby boy is home! Please help us name him.



## azusaheart (Mar 5, 2005)

We picked up our boy last night. Please help us name him. Some of our choices are *Domino, *Romeo, Bruno, Marble, Nigel, Oreo, Panda, Pedro, Pinto. Starred names are our favorites. It would be nice to have a Spanish name, but nothing really struck me. If anything Spanish hits you, please let me know. Here are some photos so you can see his markings. The breeders called him Checkers because he has a checkerboard pattern on his back. He was the feisty one of the two boys.

*Here he is with his brother Emmett. He is the one on the right:




































You can see the checkerboard pattern in these next two photos:

























*


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

Awwwww he's adorable!


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 13, 2006)

Aww he is so cute!! :love5: Congratulations on bringing him home.  I like the names Domino and Nigel best. What a handsome little guy, looking forward to seeing him grow up.


----------



## Lory07 (Apr 12, 2006)

What about cosito? That means cute little thing in spanish....


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

He's adorable! His coloring is so unique. Congratulations! By the way, i love your shirt!


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

congratulations he is adorable  he has the coolest markings  

i like romeo  or maybe poncho


----------



## guinnypigsmom (Feb 9, 2006)

How about Rico Sauve(pronounced Reeko Swauvey-hehe like my phonics!!)?? lol I always call my son that when he walks around in his boxers!! These are all spanish.
Adelio -father of the noble prince
Cruz
Emilio-winning one
Galeno-little bright one
Lobo-wolf
Joaquin-God will establish
Hidalgo-Noble one
Manny
Mio-Mine
Pablo-borrowed
Oro-gold
Turi-bear
Tajo-day

I like Cruz, Oro, and Turi. But I think my favorate is Mio cuz it means mine!!


----------



## azusaheart (Mar 5, 2005)

Oh, thanks for all your wonderful comments and name suggestions! I'll have to let ya'll know his new name as soon as we decide. I forgot to add that the little guy was born March 12. He'll be 8 weeks old this Sunday, 5/7.


----------



## azusaheart (Mar 5, 2005)

i love my cheese said:


> He's adorable! His coloring is so unique. Congratulations! By the way, i love your shirt!


Actually, that's my 20-yr.-old daughter in the photos. I'll pass on the compliment!


----------



## P-Nut (Dec 1, 2004)

Adorable!!! What A Cutie!!


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

He is adorable!!! I love the checkboard pattern on his back- how COOL!
:love5:


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

azusaheart said:


> Actually, that's my 20-yr.-old daughter in the photos. I'll pass on the compliment!




i thought you looked young!!  i thought maybe you guys shared the name on here. hows bean getting along with the baby?


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

He's so cuuute ^_^ I like the name Maxi, or Mexi. Also, Pepsi, Toya, Tiki. Hmmm ... I'm sure I'll think of others.


----------



## azusaheart (Mar 5, 2005)

i love my cheese said:


> i thought you looked young!!  i thought maybe you guys shared the name on here. hows bean getting along with the baby?


I know, pretty young to be a granny! Granny to Bean that is. Bean seems to be afraid of the little guy. I'm sure that will change. I saw them play for the first time this evening. It was so cute how the little one gets up on his hind legs and tries to attack with those tiny front paws. Saylor (our mini-aussie) seems to really like him.


----------



## Tucker-N-Jasper (Aug 6, 2005)

OMGosh he is absolutely adorable! I'm so happy you finally found just the right guy! Congratulations :blob5:

As for names...
Hugo
Chaparito (shorty)
Chico
Tito
Javier (Javi or Java for short J=h)
Marco
Sancho


----------



## weiwei_in_usa (Oct 8, 2005)

too cute, the marks are really nice.


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

He is adorable!! Congrats!! It must be nice to finally have one of your own!  

I like Domino & Bruno! Good luck picking a name. :thumbleft:


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

He is such a cutie! I am so happy for ya, you finally got a chi


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

Hmm Spanish names...

Pedro, Jose, Juan...*thinking of the bus boys at work*
Polo, Alberto, Alfredo, Reynaldo, Carlos, Diego, Emilio, Felipe, Enrique, Esteban, Manuel, Miguel, Pablo, Ramon, Rico...

Here's a website with male spanish names...
http://www.babynamenetwork.com/baby_names/origin.cfm?origin=Spanish&gender=Male


----------



## Lorisbabychi (Apr 3, 2005)

How about Guapo, it means handsome in Spanish


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

I thought I'd add some names since I didnt earlier. Some that I have written down that I like are, Valentino, Sebastian, Simon, Phineas, Sheridan, Julian, and Diego... whoa, i guess I like the "en" sound in boy names huh?


----------



## newf (Jan 28, 2006)

He is a very handsome pup. Congrats on your new addition.


----------



## Minty_Min82 (Sep 17, 2005)

Adorable!!!!


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

He is absolutely adorable! :love4: Congratulations! :wave:


----------



## Jessie (Dec 4, 2005)

Very cute! I love Domino!!!


----------



## lecohen (Feb 13, 2005)

Awwww what a doll!

How about:
Chico
Costa
Luis
Niko
Rico
Benny
Besos (means kisses)
Diego
Pablo

Lol


----------



## My3Girls (Apr 6, 2004)

Hes such a cutie!
Congratulations!!


----------



## Blue Velvet Elvis (Dec 23, 2005)

I think the name that goes with Emmett is Kelley. I saw Emmett Kelley as a child at Ringling Brothers circus and he gave me his flower 

(Emmett Kelley is the clown that most clown pictures are painted of)


----------



## iluvmyvikin (Aug 24, 2005)

oh i just love him! 
i think Pinto would be too cute since you have Bean! *hehe*


----------



## lecohen (Feb 13, 2005)

Well...Pinto means small weiner (male body part) so hmmmm ???


----------



## millie (Sep 14, 2005)

what a cool little boy he is i like the name dougie


----------



## CaffeineChick05 (Apr 29, 2006)

Hey I have that same shirt! Forever 21 is whats up, hehe. But anyway, your chi is absoluetly adorable, I think he looks a lot of my new baby. I like the name Domino...it matches his coloring perfectly!


----------



## Sidech (Apr 3, 2006)

How about " Diablo" ? It probably means Devil or little Devil.


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

Sidech said:


> How about " Diablo" ? It probably means Devil or little Devil.


Yes it means Devil.

Did you pick a name yet?


----------



## azusaheart (Mar 5, 2005)

luvballet said:


> Did you pick a name yet?












Can you believe it? I'm embarrassed to say we haven't decided on a name yet.  We are tossing around Domino or Oreo, but when I look at that darling photo of Otis, I love that name too. Our daughter likes Bug-a-Boo and call him Bug. I don't know why nothing is coming to us. I like Domino, but then I read somewhere that you shouldn't have "no" in the name. Oh, what to do! :confused1:


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

I like the name Bailey! I know what you mean about names- it is so hard to think of them!


----------



## newf (Jan 28, 2006)

How about Amigo?


----------

